
Jetbrains seems to be having a large sale - Stronico
https://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2018/07/30/celebrate-this-friendship-day-with-jetbrains-and-unwrap-your-presents/
======
blumomo
Jetbrains products used to be superior. Better refactoring and speed than
Eclipse or Atom. However the sale might be a consequence of the fact that free
and nearly equally powerful alternatives such as VSCode are competing directly
with Jetbrains products to become the developer's preferred editor.

With the rise of Microsoft's free Language Server [1] I'm wondering how long
it takes until open source IDEs will be on par with Jetbrains.

[1] [https://github.com/Microsoft/language-server-
protocol](https://github.com/Microsoft/language-server-protocol)

